# Squat/crash spaces: New Orleans, Altanta ? UK road dawg



## ziggyluscious (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey All,

I`m wondering if anyone can help me out with
places to crash, squats , sofa surfs in New Orleans or Atlanta?

Will be in Atlanta just after New Years
then New Orleans a week after that.

Also looking for places to just hang out.
And any advice on the best places on the street
to find/hook up with other travellers/road dawgs.
in New Orleans / Atlanta.
Check out my other postings too.

Or email me at:
[email protected]

Ziggyluscious


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, i don't really have any hookups quite yet (im working on getting resettled in nola), but i should be in new orleans before you get there, so hit me up if you wanna hang out, maybe i can show you around if you've never been there before.


----------



## loam (Dec 29, 2007)

there are many bombed out houses in downtown new orleans. no more than a block or two from bourbon street. i haven't been down there since july so i'm not quite sure if the cops have caught on yet. have fun, there is much free booze to be had in N.O.


----------



## eliothenson (Dec 30, 2007)

In november there was an empty just a few blocks down euclid towards inman park from little five points in atlanta. Might be worth trying. I slept in inman park comfortably, but it'll be cold now.


----------



## ziggyluscious (Dec 30, 2007)

:twisted: ?!?!?

Hey lovely peeps,

Am getting some great responses to my postings here.
This is a great website/group.

Yeaaaah Mattpist, Yes let`s meet up in NOLA.
Am up for some fun and adventures.

Anyone else wanna meet and hang out in NOLA or Atlanta ??
I`ll post here and let yall know when Ms Luscious has arrived.........

Oh just sorted my funky profile here, check it out.....

Thanks all

Ziggyluscious
[email protected]


----------



## ziggyluscious (Dec 30, 2007)

:roll: :roll: 

Opps that should be:

[email protected]


I love being an evil dyslexic genius !

Ziggyluscious


----------



## iago (Jan 3, 2008)

im in atlanta(well north of atl by 40 miles) right now and ill be riding junk to nola in probably a week or so? im looking for a road dog!
if you go east on moreland (street or road what ever it is) towards east atlanta there is a good amount of abandoned houses everywhere on that street and there is this crazy abandoned circular building that has trees growing out of the middle of it kinda far down moreland that is super chill. yeah i donno its not that hard to find places to sleep around atlanta and nola is really easy too.


----------



## unbrokenxxgypsy (Jan 30, 2009)

i stayed in that circular building the other night it used to be a bank im told some dude showed up saying he was trying to buy it and make it a restuarant. anyways he said people crash their all the time and it was loaded w clothes and blankets i blocked the windows and made a fire inside.


----------



## churl (Mar 16, 2009)

That old bank is neat. Funny to hear it mentioned here. I went to the Mexican restaurant next to it once and all the cooks and people eating had to step outside because someone threw too many peppers on the grill! Everyone started coughing politely, then people were in pain an looking at everyone else. Before I knew it, everyone was trying not to run outside in a panic.
Just a funny story.


----------

